# House Curve Generation



## AraiYuichi (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi This is Yuichi

I have created the house curve .txt file by using the keyboard. What I made was the the Equal Loudness compensation. But this kind of work is time consuming. Is there anyone know easier tool to create the house curve just using the mouse on PC or finger(s) in iPad?:dontknow:

Thank you for your help in advance,


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Yuchi!



> Is there anyone know easier tool to create the house curve just using the mouse on PC or finger(s) in iPad?:dontknow:


If you’re talking about a house curve to use with REW, there is no other way but a .txt file.

BTW, a house curve is compensation for the room and as such will vary from one room to the next (you might want to review my article on the topic). That’s not the same thing as the Equal Loudness curves, which reflect hearing sensitivity to the frequency spectrum at different volumes. And since the latter differs with volume levels, how are you going to come up with a “house curve” that’s adequate for both background and concert volume levels, and everything in between?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## AraiYuichi (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Wayne

Nice to talk. The house curve what I said is for the REW. I understand that the Equal Loudness compensation is the difference between recorded level and the reproduced level. So, sometimes 70 phone vs 60, or 80 vs 60 or.. we do not know. But without this compensation, we can not approach to the original sound spectrum level. But it is not so simple because the sound is reflected by many many factors. And on top everyone has there own preferences. So, we need to provide many kind of House curves.
So, currently I use the keyboard to make the curve. I have to provide 1/3 oct to get a smooth curve. It is time consuming. Therefore, I need some convenient way to generate house curves by visual manner by using the mouth such as graphic equalizer.

Thanks and best rgds, Yuichi


----------



## AraiYuichi (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Wayne

I read your comments regarding the House Curve. I have no objection and there are many thoughtful information in there. Thanks you.
What I am asking is the methodology how to create the House curve files. I can make it by hitting the keyboard and it works fine. However as you say, we like to provide many house curves to cope with different environment including the room volume, sound loudness, preferences of individuals, and etc. So, I am finding out more graphical and easier way to create the House curve simply by using mouse or finger(s).

Thanks you for your attention on this and best reds, Yuichi


----------



## AraiYuichi (Dec 8, 2014)

There was no response on my question. Which mean that everybody create the house curve by keyboard or by attached function of some EQ related software.

Thank you very much, Yuichi


----------



## AraiYuichi (Dec 8, 2014)

Actually I use EXCEL to input frequency and dB and display curve by its graph function. Then, I copy those numbers by past and copy to memo soft to save as .txt file.

Yuichi


----------

